# 150cm Mountainscape



## George Farmer (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Oct 2017)

Very cool


----------



## MarkyP (11 Oct 2017)

your at it again George  a nice sense of depth and scale.


----------



## rebel (2 Dec 2017)

Great work my man. 

The fish seem spooked when they got to each corner?


----------



## alto (7 Jan 2018)

Fantastic shop scape 
(ie I couldn't resist adding plant variety if it were in my home  )



rebel said:


> The fish seem spooked when they got to each corner?


I find the fish behaviour curious as well, they seem very oriented to the front glass, avoiding the back yonder


----------

